# Need Some Pics Quick!



## MaddieandKoti (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright, if you guys want me to draw your horses and can post them tonight I would appreciate it. I am being forced to go to the middle of nowhere to visit my grandparents who probaly dont even know my name (you see, they only like the first child in every family, their weird, dont ask :wink: ) so if you guys want to post some tnoight, I will attempt to draw them while I am away and post them when I get back. So go ahead! Save me from my boredom  !


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

You can try my mare...if you'd like :wink:


----------



## MaddieandKoti (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank You! I will post a pic when I am back on Saturday or sunday.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You can give my boy a try...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please?! That would be wonderful!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Please and thank you!


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

id love you to draw lou- i want a drawing of him soooo bad but i myself am about the worst drawer you will ever come across! =(


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Please do my girl, if you have time!


----------



## MaddieandKoti (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont worry guys! I haven't forgotten you, but my computer is broken so I have to wait to upload pics! They should be up in a week or two. I got them all done, and will do more if anyone wants..


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Neat!! I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Feathers said:


> Neat!! I can't wait to see!!!


You have a stunning horse. I just love seeing your photos :shock:


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, hehe..Thanks M2G!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I'm too late, but I want too give it a try


----------

